# My new mini buck...what breed?



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Picked up a new mini buck yesterday! I've been wanting a dehorned buck to replace my older pygmy buck and this one was located just 15 min away, so I decided to go get him. The owner said he just got him as a bonus with other animals and really doesn't know much about his history (I know I'm taking some risk in buying him) except that he's approx 10 months old. His hooves need trimming and he looks like he needs some minerals but otherwise seems in good condition. Guessing he weighs approx 40-50 lbs. The seller called him a pygmy but I'm questioning that. What do you think he is?


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

He looks like a full blood nigerian dwarf to me. Congrats on him...he's cute!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Looks like a Nigerian or Nigerian mix to me.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Looks like a Nigerian Dwarf! Whatever he is, he is adorable.


----------



## Jodi_berg (Oct 29, 2012)

That looks like a pure bred nigerian cutie!


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Whatever he is he is cute! And, I love your setup!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Thanks everyone for your comments! I was thinking too that he might be a Nigie and that's just fine with me, I'll still use him on my pygmy does. He's still a little shy but seems curious and I think he'll soon be more friendly. And I agree....he's really cute! He was being kept in a warm cattle barn so I made him a towel-coat to help keep him warm as he adjusts to our extremely cold temps this week(-15C this aft, feels like -26C) in the unheated upstairs of our barn. I'm keeping him in a separate pen for now so he has no one to snuggle with to stay warm. I'm very happy with this sweet little guy!!


----------



## TwistedKat (Dec 28, 2012)

He is a cutie, love the towel!!


----------



## seren (Jan 28, 2012)

He is very cute!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Ok, so the towel-coat didn't last long! went out a few hours later and he had it badly torn apart and hanging lop-sided off his back! So I removed it and built him a little plywood/straw bale hut in a back corner. I hope he uses it to snuggle into tonight 'cause it's bitterly cold again!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

My goat plans are changing a bit! I may need to sell this little buck again! Just days after bringing him home, I found a great little group of Boer doelings that were just too good a deal to miss. I've been dreaming of starting a meat goat herd and it's now happening a little sooner than I expected but this means the pygmy herd will need to go. I don't have room for keeping both herds separately and once I get a Boer buck I would worry about the pygmy does getting bred accidentally. So I've listed all my pygmies for sale on kijiji, 1 buck & 3 does and their 2 month old kids. I have already sold 1 doe & her twins, and I have people interested in some of the others. BUT about my new little Nigerian buck....he's so cute and he's becoming very friendly and I just got him.....I haven't yet advertised him....as long as I still haven't sold all the pygmy does I'll keep him just in case I still need him for breeding. But he'll probably end up being for sale yet too....we'll wait and see what happens.


----------

